# target mode (firewire but not so specifically)



## faithful (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi everybody, I'm exploring the target functionality of freebsd FreeBSD. My goal is to attach a Mac to a FreeBSD box with Firewire 800 to "export" the storage (a zpool of drives) of the box. I've read some documentation about it and I've tried to set up a test box without success.

Here are the steps that I've done:
 * first attempt:

```
# ### Load the necessary kernel bits:
# kldload aio
# kldload sbp_targ
### Build the target utility
# cd /usr/share/examples/scsi_target/
# make
# make install
# ### Create a ramdisk
# mdconfig -a -t malloc -s 10m
md0
### Attach the ramdisk tho the firewire bus:
# scsi_target 7:1:1 /dev/md0; echo $?
scsi_target: Tried to open 1 devices, none available
1
```
 * second attempt:
After googling I found that the generic kernel may not have all the components that I need so I've rebuilt the kernel making sure that these lines are present in my config:

```
device scbus
device da
device targ
device targbh
options CAMDEBUG
options VFS_AIO
```
Rebooted and re-done the same steps in the first attempt and I've got the same results. 
What am I missing?

Thank you.


----------



## faithful (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi, I've done it. My mistake was simple and stupid: I was certain I'd installed the 32 bit version of FreeBSD, but it was the 64 bit version! What a shame ... :r However the setup is very unstable!

The "scsi_target" program dumped core several times after a few minutes and I've got also a couple of kernel panics. It's practically unusable.

I'm really hoping that FreeBSD could turn my Microserver into a ZFS DAS. Too bad.


----------

